# User Support > Forum Software Support >  MC Views on My Android

## Sherry Cadenhead

I have 3 different icons on my Android:  MC, Forum and Newbies group.  For as long as I can remember, when I have opened these, they look exactly as they do on my PC.  Starting yesterday, they have a whole different look, and are not fully functional.  Do I need to delete them and start over?

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Chances are your phone had an update, nothing changes here.

----------

Sherry Cadenhead

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Look at the bottom of the page you're getting on your phone, do you see a button or link that says Full Site? Do you see it on the bottom of the page on your PC?

----------


## Sherry Cadenhead

> Look at the bottom of the page you're getting on your phone, do you see a button or link that says Full Site? Do you see it on the bottom of the page on your PC?


Thanks!  That worked!

----------

